# OJT instead of PRETC..?



## jmlz87 (2 Mar 2008)

I would like to inquire how one would request to be kept at St-Jean after RegF grad, and say start OJT @ the MIR instead of being sent to Borden on PRETC. Being the same thing in a way, is it possible?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Mar 2008)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> I would like to inquire how one would request to be kept at St-Jean after RegF grad, and say start OJT @ the MIR instead of being sent to Borden on PRETC. Being the same thing in a way, is it possible?



Comm Rsch Op on-the-job Training at the MIR? Suggest you do a search on PRETC and the reasons for it and then perhaps you will understand why you are going and why it is not the same thing as OJT.


----------



## exgunnertdo (2 Mar 2008)

Unless things have changed in the last year - no...

There is an intake process for PRETC, then they look at your anticipated length of stay before your courses.  If it is more than a few months, then they find you EWAT (employment while awaiting training - technically not OJT) somewhere.  They have to clear you into Borden/PRETC.  They deal with thousands of people a year and have to have a process that allows them to keep track of you.

Plus, yeah if you are Comm Research, you won't get EWAT in an MIR.  That's a given.


----------



## fire_guy686 (2 Mar 2008)

I really doubt that you will be able to stay in St.Jean and do OJT in a trade completely unrelated to your own. As said, you will have to go to PRETC, report in and then see what they say. More than likely you will have to tough it out and take what they give you, which may be a tasking here or there unless of course you can get a good long term one. TIS in Borden is pretty good about taking people, although I don't think there is much in the way of Comm Research people there. If they don't stick you on a tasking and you have to suffer and wait a few months, just remember there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I spent almost two years there and it wasn't thattttttttttttt bad. 


My only advice is go there, do what is asked of you, don't get in with some of the idiots there who don't give a s**t about it and do what they want. If you keep your nose clean,let the staff know you want to get on taskings believe me they will remember you when the time comes and there are some pretty sweet taskings sometimes. If you do have to wait a bit and you get your 404's early I would suggest doing duty driver. Some people hate it but, you drive around base all day long and your left alone for the most part.


----------



## danchapps (3 Mar 2008)

I'm currently doing OJT at clothing stores in Borden right now as part of my wait on PRETC. I was lucky to get such a good tasking, as it directly relates to my trade, it is on base, and I have a great set of people to learn from. The reason I got this tasking was partly because I was (still am) recovering from a Farnham injury.Not everyone gets the cushy taskings, but there are some sweet ones that occasionally pop up. The staff on PRETC work very hard to make sure you get something to do to tide you over until your course. If it means you do SQ, then away you go. Oh, and I'm pretty sure you'll be off to SQ withing 2 weeks of getting here, unless your 3's are starting within the time it would take you to finish your SQ. I hope this helps you. Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## jmlz87 (10 Mar 2008)

kincanucks and the rest thank you for your replies. I might have misworded my original question, so I'll try again and be more thorough.

I was injured on course week 8 and sent to PAT. I've been on PAT for around 50 or so days (good news I'll be back on course this friday though!). During this time I've been working a permanent tasking at the MIR in Recruit Archives, doing 2034As and the whole bit. I work hard and that has been recongized by both my supervisor and the civi employees. My supervisor wrote me a letter of recommendation to give to my new platoon staff to see if I can stay after grad and work there instead of going to PRETC to await further courses. I didn't think this would be a hard thing to do, but I do understand working at the MIR is not within my trade qualifications. 

If I sounded stupid or bleak for asking beforehand, please forgive me. I did not intend to represent myself as idiotic and asking a stupid question from out of no where.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2008)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> kincanucks and the rest thank you for your replies. I might have misworded my original question, so I'll try again and be more thorough.
> 
> I was injured on course week 8 and sent to PAT. I've been on PAT for around 50 or so days (good news I'll be back on course this friday though!). During this time I've been working a permanent tasking at the MIR in Recruit Archives, doing 2034As and the whole bit. I work hard and that has been recongized by both my supervisor and the civi employees. My supervisor wrote me a letter of recommendation to give to my new platoon staff to see if I can stay after grad and work there instead of going to PRETC to await further courses. I didn't think this would be a hard thing to do, but I do understand working at the MIR is not within my trade qualifications.
> 
> If I sounded stupid or bleak for asking beforehand, please forgive me. I did not intend to represent myself as idiotic and asking a stupid question from out of no where.



Now had you worded your original post as above then we (I) would have understand your question more clearly.  I too did a stint in a MIR way back in the old days so I understand your desire to remain there.  However, there are reasons for sending you on PRETC and I am sure you will find your niche elsewhere.  Good Luck.


----------



## danchapps (10 Mar 2008)

Thank you for the clarification. I'm in the same boat, but here with PRETC. Messed up my ankles in week 11, pushed myself through to grad, but couldn't handle the pain once I got here. Ended up with some restrictions that prevented me from doing SQ right away, so PRETC hooked me up with a tasking at clothing stores, which is in my trade field. I suspect they will still make you come here to Borden anyway, however, if you have that letter, there may be a glimmer of hope you could go back to St-Jean and continue what you are working on. Keep us posted on the status, I'd like to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## fire_guy686 (11 Mar 2008)

As nice as it would be for you to stay in St.Jean I really have a strange feeling that they will make you come to Borden. They can probably set you up with a good tasking, especially if your not one of the s**t pumps who walk the floors of that place. You keep your nose clean and they will treat you well. Let them know you would like to get on a long term tasking and more than likely it will happen. There are plenty of taskings there, although maybe not for your trade, but it keeps you away from from PRETC at least. You don't do their "inspections" or any of their parades so it is a good go. The B Coy WO is pretty good and looks after his troops.


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Mar 2008)

Good experiences in St-Jean aside - once BMQ is complete, PRETC owns you.  They will need to in clear you, and they will be the ones who make sure you get loaded on your upcoming courses (I think, based on your profile, you'll have POET, SQ, and then your 3s?).  You stay in St-Jean, you may compromise your ability to get loaded on those courses in a timely manner.

Bring your letter with you and maybe, just maybe PRETC will be able to send you back, once you are part of their organization.  Keep in mind too, right now St Jean owns you and has a responsibility to keep you in quarters, even as a PAT.  I believe generally St Jean is very crowded - they may have to say no just on the basis that there's no shacks for you once they no longer "have" to house you.

Not trying to be negative - just making sure you understand reality.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Mar 2008)

St-Jean may also be eager to get you out the door. You are taking up space over there.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Mar 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Good experiences in St-Jean aside - once BMQ is complete, PRETC owns you.  They will need to in clear you, and they will be the ones who make sure you get loaded on your upcoming courses (I think, based on your profile, you'll have POET, SQ, and then your 3s?).  You stay in St-Jean, you may compromise your ability to get loaded on those courses in a timely manner.
> 
> Bring your letter with you and maybe, just maybe PRETC will be able to send you back, once you are part of their organization.  Keep in mind too, right now St Jean owns you and has a responsibility to keep you in quarters, even as a PAT.  I believe generally St Jean is very crowded - they may have to say no just on the basis that there's no shacks for you once they no longer "have" to house you.
> 
> Not trying to be negative - just making sure you understand reality.



Sorry to pick on you but you make an easy target and TDOs are always good targets.   ;D  Comm Rsch Op does not do POET.


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Mar 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Sorry to pick on you but you make an easy target and TDOs are always good targets.   ;D  Comm Rsch Op does not do POET.



Sorry, thought they did.  

Yeah, TDOs are good targets, aren't we?  But I spent the first 15 years of my career as a gunner, though being a target would be fun now


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Mar 2008)

Maybe I am incorrect but I believe, as a 291'r, you will be posted to Kingston (CFSCE) and attached posted from there to PRETC.  Once you are done BMQ, the next important target in yours sites should be getting your Lev III clearance processed, so you can start your training as I believe even Apprentice lvl 291 trng requires the Lev III.  

As stated, CLFRS likely won't keep you, 2 biggest reasons being space and 'routine'.  It is routine for mbrs complete BMQ but awaiting their trng at CFSCE to go to PRETC.  I believe all 291'rs have to complete the SQ course as well.

Borden and PRETC are all what you make of it, and the best thing you can take is nothing else other than a positive attitude.


----------



## Cansky (12 Mar 2008)

I have had experience in this area.  Having spoken to PRETC on this matter in regards to others departing St. Jean.  You can write a memo throught your course chain of command but in the end you will report to Pretc and from there apply for OJT.  This can be granted but usually only if its going to be a significant period until your next course.  I have had personnel leave st jean thinking at least a year until the QL 3's course only to arrive in Borden and be sent straight to SQ course or QL 3.  Pretc will try to gainfully employ its troops but remember that isn't allways an easy job.


----------



## TChuki (27 Jun 2008)

kincanuck and one above 1 are the most accurate. You have to report to PRETC once you get your msg. to be sent overthere. they have to take for a luck of other phrase a possesion of you. My sugestion, if they really want you badly, get as many recomendations from your tasking or make sure you get from senior NCM and an officer as well. In fact with PRETC having a constant flood of new intakes make sure that your supervisor contacts somebody in charge before you leave St. Jea. PRETC loves employing ppl all over the place, it is not uncommon to have a troop do the leg work on its own once they get to Borden. PRETC is simply way too short staffed (and i'll leave it at that you read between the lines). 

P.S.

even better suggestion, once you done with St jean. get over it, there are way better things out there nomatter how sentimental it is and get used to adopting and embracing changes. EWATs that 291s get out of Kingston once u get on your course will blow your mind


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jun 2008)

Spelling.  Punctuation.  Grammar.  

Why not give them a try next post?


----------



## danchapps (28 Jun 2008)

TChuki said:
			
		

> t is not uncommon to have a troop do the leg work on its own once they get to Borden. PRETC is simply way too short staffed (and i'll leave it at that you read between the lines).



Not uncommon for the troop to do the leg work? When I got there we filled out the EWOT forms and handed them in. The staff (and yes, they're grossly understaffed, I agree) worked hard to find us the placements. The only legwork I did was at the gym waiting to find out what was going on.


----------



## TChuki (28 Jun 2008)

^ point is, PRETCE is the last place you would want to wait on a staff to do something...
if you want to get outta there do it yourself outherwise you can say good bye to your mental well being. 
That place is an absolute disaster...and I'll leave it at that.
P.S. 
Nothing gets done there. If you're really dependent on them (or anyone), you might want to change that or say good bye to your military career.


----------



## danchapps (28 Jun 2008)

I don't know if you've read any of my previous posts, but I've never had any issues with the staff. I mean yes they are short staffed and over worked, but they still get the job done. It may not happen as fast as you like, but they try to get you gainfully employed as fast as possible because the last thing they want is to deal with you, or me, or the other what, 700 persons that are under their care. They have no control over when your course is, so they try to load people on relevant courses as soon as possible. If a Sig Op needs their driver wheel then off you go. Or is SQ is required they load you on that course. I know PRETC has a bad wrap as a soul sucking vortex, but it's up to the member to put in an EWOT form, or ask for OJT. That's about as much footwork that is required. 

On a side note, how long have/were you on PRETC, and why do you dislike them so much? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## TChuki (29 Jun 2008)

I dont disagree with anything you mentioned here, I just wanted to point out that one would be better of to go a step further and 
be more self dependent, for being content to initiate the process might, correction, will undoubtfully have you lost in the fishtank.(seen it many times)
I havent heard anyone that had good administrative experience in Borden under PRETC.
The organization is there with important duties and with great intantions but geting loaded on a relevant coarse or qls, which understandably is beyond their control is least of the work. You shouldnt be greatfull for being placed on SQ or 404s as  
all they are required to do is to tell you when you are off, and somehow they still cant manage that efficiently.
I didnt join this topic to bash PRETC as it is an essential part of our organization as ironic as it may sound but to hopefully give him 
an additional push to get his tasking. After staying in 4 bases there is things that I ve learned: that we re just numbers ocassionally managed by humans that are brutal at math. , have back up of everything that you do administratively, respectfully go after what will work for all and never come back to PRETC.

I was there for a month.


----------



## Crimson (1 Jul 2008)

My information may be out of date as I left PRETC in January but at that time you were told that you could not submit an EWAT application for a certain amount of time after being cleared in. I think it was one month.


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2008)

Well, I'm quite happy to say that I've got one PRETC Suppy here who'll be working for me (that cleared in last Tuesday) and one more coming next week ... and they'll be staying here until their 3s starts up in Borden.

So, administration certainly does occur at PRETC ... it happens often and constantly. 

There's certainly a hell of a lot more to it than "all they have to do is tell you when you're off".


----------

